# Zebra danio egg bound or bloated



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

hi everyone i posted a better pic of my zebra danio. I read that she might be egg bound or bloated i started giving her epsomsalt baths once a day from yesterday i havent seen a change yet she still looks realy bloated. Anything else i can do?*question


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

If shes bloated you can try to give her some shelled peas it may help


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, she is full. I'd expect eggs or obesity - probably both. The only way to get the eggs out is to get a male or two, do a cooler water change and see if she can still expel the eggs.


----------

